
The promise of the blockchain: The trust machine - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21677198-technology-behind-bitcoin-could-transform-how-economy-works-trust-machine
======
cogware
Great to see the Blockchain on the cover of the Economist, with a proper
emphasis on underlying technical promise and not distracted discussion of
Bitcoin. Also promising:

"Drawing up regulations for blockchains at this early stage would be a
mistake: the history of peer-to-peer technology suggests that it is likely to
be several years before the technology’s full potential becomes clear. In the
meantime regulators should stay their hands, or find ways to accommodate new
approaches within existing frameworks, rather than risk stifling a fast-
evolving idea with overly prescriptive rules."

------
sglassm
For those that are curious, attached are a couple infographics covering start-
ups and their respective applications of the Blockchain.

[http://letstalkpayments.com/blockchain-use-cases-
comprehensi...](http://letstalkpayments.com/blockchain-use-cases-
comprehensive-analysis-startups-invoved/)

[http://letstalkpayments.com/blockchain-use-cases-part-ii-
non...](http://letstalkpayments.com/blockchain-use-cases-part-ii-non-
financial-and-financial-use-cases/)

